# Fall aeration plan feedback



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Last fall I completed a pretty aggressive renovation while going through 2 hurricanes that likely washed away most if not all of my good top soil. Fast forward to August and its noticeable that the renovated areas didn't take good enough roots to last our hot summers. The non renovated areas look the best they have looked since I've moved into this house so I'm optimistic about my plan and what the lawn could look like. I applied regular apps of Humic Acid this year and also applied the compaction cure last fall.

2 thoughts on why these areas didn't withstand the summer heat
1. top soil washed away and roots couldn't establish deep enough in the clay soil?
2. 2 hurricanes and tons of rain made it a tough fall to grow grass so I reseeded again this spring. This didn't allow much 
time to establish a healthy enough grass to withstand the summer heat stress?

Plan.... 
1. Core aerate, apply compaction cure, starter fert and seed Oct 1st and hope i get better results and deeper more 
established roots? 
or
2. Core aerate and apply compaction cure now, then aerate, starter fert and seed Oct 1st? Will this help open up my soil for 
better results?


----------

